# correct Delco Remy starter motor for 64?



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Should the correct Delco Remy starter motor have a casting number 1107294 on a 64? Any suggestions where to find a rebuilt one?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i think you would have a better chance of winning lotto...


----------

